# Jumper dvr qsee



## marcosg1982 (Ene 4, 2017)

Hola a todos, resulta que mi dvr marca qsee modelo qs458 hace ya tiempo tuvo un problema con su fuente de energía y hubo que reemplazarla debido a un rayo junto con otro componente de la motherboard, este dvr tenía una contraseña y nombre de usuario creados con su respectivo papel de respaldo ante un olvido pero este papel ha desaparecido debido a una torpeza de mi parte, no recuerdo la contraseña, he intentado mucho sin éxito, quite la batería y lo único que logre fue alterar la fecha y la hora pero nada más que eso, me seguía apareciendo el usuario que cree anteriormente y pedía la contraseña que no recuerdo. Tengo entendido que al igual que otros aparatos cuenta con un jumper para resetear la contraseña y usuario y dejarlo con los valores de fabrica.

Si alguien conoce cual es la ubicación de este jumper y podría describir como encontrarla estaría eternamente agradecido, adjunto algunas imágenes para apreciar de cerca la motherboard de este dvr, gracias de antemano a quien pueda ayudarme con esto.-


----------



## Yuntech (Ene 4, 2017)

Hi! 
Follow the steps below to reset your password.



Press here®
https://qsee.custhelp.com/app/answe...sion/L3RpbWUvMTQ4MzU3MzI1Ny9zaWQvYkZqMzlUN24=


----------



## marcosg1982 (Ene 4, 2017)

Probaré Yuntech, te aviso cuando vea los resultados, muchas gracias!


----------



## marcosg1982 (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola Yuntech, he intentado registrarme y me ha ido bien hasta que piden pruebas de que el producto fue adquirido y al adjuntar una fotografía del aparato me aparece una advertencia que dice algo así como: falló la carga del archivo, lo repetí en varias oportunidades y sigue apareciendo el mismo aviso por lo que ni si quiera he podido registrarme... La consulta va dirigida más bien a ubicar el jumper para resetear la mother, de todas maneras muchas gracias y si sabes como ubicar el jumper mucho mejor.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 6, 2017)

Esto halle:

Buenas noches a todos, el dvr Q-see internamente tiene un jumper llamado j1 con 3 patas mueve el jumper de posicion a (si esta uno con 2 puenteas 2 con 3 ) si es de dos patas solo puentea 1 con 2 enciendes el DVR hasta que bootee apagas colocas el jumper como lo encontrastes originalmente y listo resetado por defecto el usuario por defecto es admin password 123456 listo cambias tu usuario por el que quieras al igual que el password y listo amigo 

Fuente: 
http://alarmas.yoreparo.com/dvr/necesito-resetear-mi-dvr-q-see-408-olvide-contrasena-t1155763.html

Suerte con ello colega


----------



## marcosg1982 (Ene 6, 2017)

Hola Helfire4, esa cita ya la había visto pero es errónea, quizás haya sido de otro dvr q see u otro modelo ya que esta plaqueta del dvr qs458 no cuenta con un jumper de pines, si tiene algún jumper es de otro tipo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 6, 2017)

A ver si esto vale, dado que lo encontre en el manual de usuario de los modelos 

QS494
QS458
QS4716
QS558
QS4816

justamente en la página nº 45 del pdf


SETTINGS
Unlike computers, the DVR does not store its operating system (firmware) on the hard drive,
but instead it stores it on the mother board so your settings will be retained even if you switch
hard drives. You are able to backup your settings onto a USB drive much like a video file. This
is useful if you are experimenting with optimizing your settings and do not want to start over
from the factory defaults if you do not like the results.
You are also able to restore the factory
defaults using this menu.

Bueno, no se me ocurre nada más, solo leo que lo de sacar la pila no sirve, así que esa opción ni la mencione. 
Saludos


----------



## marcosg1982 (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola Hellfire! Muy amable por todas tus respuestas, ya he visto esa página del manual pero el item maintenance (mantenimiento) del menú esta bloqueado para usuarios sin contraseña, ese es el problema, por eso lo descarte desde el inicio... Gracias por la buena voluntad!


----------



## Yairman (Ene 12, 2017)

Si ya le quitaste la batería y se resetio la contraseña es 123456 y usuario admin, si to te funciona prueba con admin y  6036huanyuan o ttvvtthuanyuan, son super contraseñas de fábrica

Si no intenta con calcule conde dvr un programa donde pones la fecha y te genera una contraseña.


----------



## marcosg1982 (Ene 13, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos, ya solucioné el problema, estuve insistiendo por el lado de la configuración de usuario del menú y logré tras varios intentos (muchos) desbloquear la contraseña que no recordaba, esta vez lo voy a anotar en un lugar donde sepa!!jeje, Muchas gracias a todos.-


----------



## Osmantech (Sep 16, 2021)

marcosg1982 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos, ya solucioné el problema, estuve insistiendo por el lado de la configuración de usuario del menú y logré tras varios intentos (muchos) desbloquear la contraseña que no recordaba, esta vez lo voy a anotar en un lugar donde sepa!!jeje, Muchas gracias a todos.-


Hola marcos. Ahora soy yo el que necesita tu ayuda para desbloquear mi dvr Qsee qs458.  Podrías explicarme el procedimiento que hiciste en tu DVR. Te lo agradecería mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2021)

Osmantech dijo:


> Hola marcos. Ahora soy yo el que necesita tu ayuda para desbloquear mi dvr Qsee qs458.  Podrías explicarme el procedimiento que hiciste en tu DVR. Te lo agradecería mucho


marcosg1982 No ingresa al Foro desde el 13/01/2017, *NO *esperes pronta respuesta.


----------

